# ACT LBG picnic and fish Sunday 23/09/12



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey guys,
We will be setting up for a bit of a bbq picnic and kayak fish on Sunday (probably sometime around 10-11 am until 3-4 pm)
Feel free to join us or drop by and say hi.
Look for the big old mustard colour Troopy carrier.
Yarralumla bay at the end of Hopetoun Circuit unless that is currently closed... I can't find online where the exclusion zone actually is.
Cheers!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Woah, Scott, how have you been?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome back Scotty, I reckon you must hibernate every winter  I'll see if I can get there on Sunday


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah good thanks. New house, new girlfriend, new car, new problems... 
I think I basically hibernated through the previous spring/summer/autumn too..  too many other hobbys... I don't know how you all stay so committed haha.
How are you all?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I just read that Yarrulumla bay is closed because sewage was observed flowing into the bay at 2pm yesterday :?

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-new ... 2690m.html


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah I heard that. I looked it up and found this
"The National Capital Authority (NCA) advises that Yarralumla Bay is CLOSED to all uses following a minor discharge of raw sewage. Yarralumla Beach does not appear to have been affected and remains OPEN."
Not sure which is the beach.. unless they just mean the sand and not the water.. 

http://www.nationalcapital.gov.au/index ... Itemid=317


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Well it sure was windy. No lake closed signs up though. The gf and I headed west and it was more sheltered near the water police boat ramps. 
Still, with the wind and all we didn't end up trying to fish, though we did take the revo out for a paddle. Not a Pedal... I left them at home.. oops.. 
When it wasn't so windy the sun was nice and warm though and the bacon and egg lunch we cooked ourselves was great. Nice to be by the water.


----------

